# Starcraft-Lines on left side of screen



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a 8800GT and am running XP. All my other games such as CoH run fine but when I play starcraft, Lines run down the left side of the screen, and in the top left corner of the screen, there is a black rectangle. I have all the lastest drivers. What's wrong?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you have the latest patch installed for StarCraft?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Also you may want to see if the problem persists in Windows 98 compatability mode


----------



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

McTimson said:


> Do you have the latest patch installed for StarCraft?


Yes, It's patched


Couriant said:


> Also you may want to see if the problem persists in Windows 98 compatability mode


How do I do that?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

right click on the game icon, click properties. Click compatibility tab. Check Run Program... box and I believe Windows 98 is the default in the drop box. Apply/OK the change and then try the game again.


----------



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

I had the problem in all compatability modes. I reinstalled and it was still messed up.


----------



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok this is wierd... now i'm getting a data file error when i try to run the game. I know my cd drive is working because I just used it to play battlefield2 and battlefront 2. It does this in both the cd rom drive and the dvd/cdrom drive.
It says:
"Starcraft is unable to read a required file. Your starcraft CD may not be in the CDROM drive. Please ensure that the Starcraft disc is in the CDROM drive and press OK. To leave this program press Exit."

Could it be because the disc is scratched and a file isnt being copied or something?


----------



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

that's possible why you are getting that error. 

As to the original problem, perhaps your video is not fully compatible with StarCraft, though I have not seen this with this game at all.


----------



## Soodey (Jan 8, 2008)

B-Subs-Me said:


> I have a 8800GT and am running XP. All my other games such as CoH run fine but when I play starcraft, Lines run down the left side of the screen, and in the top left corner of the screen, there is a black rectangle. I have all the lastest drivers. What's wrong?


Myself and 2 other people I know, both recently purchased 8800GTs (2 xfx, 1 pny i think).

All three of us are having this exact same problem, though the one claims he didn't always have it. My guess is that the drivers are messed up? Regardless if anyone knows of a fix or truly knows the source of this problem any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, you said that you see some problems when in game. When i play starcraft sence it is such an old game you are going to see video card poblems. Because i have windows vista and the game somtimes runs weried like when im in the loading screen or in a game menu. Its on old game v.s an old computer, the video card might be the problem.


----------



## ashmiel (Jan 12, 2008)

I also have an 8800gt and am experiencing this EXACT same problem.

I can also confirm that this did not always happen. I had played at least once before, possibly twice, without any such problems. From that time I did not update any drivers or change anything.

Any leads anywhere else?


----------



## christarp (Jul 21, 2007)

8800 series are having problems with games that are this old, my 8800 GTS makes starcraft look VERY bad, and all of the colors get inverted.

about every 8800 series person has a problem with starcraft


----------



## ashmiel (Jan 12, 2008)

The problem maybe the voice gaming service x-fire.

I encounter this issues when I have x-fire running but do not when I close x-fire.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I run Starcraft on both Vista and XP, and to date have had no video problems whatsoever. Dont know if I am just lucky, but touch wood so far its been fine. 8800GTs are my card of choice, so it may be that the drivers from 169 onward are resolving this problem.


----------



## demolish50 (Jan 27, 2008)

I can confirm this exact same problem. Turning off Xfire fixed it for me.

8800GTS
E6750 o/c - 3.45
2GB XMS2 Corsair


----------



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, me too


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Try getting the new video card. Or just buy a new computer.


----------



## B-Subs-Me (Nov 8, 2007)

I know I started this thread a really long time ago, but is there a fix for this problem? My other computer runs it with xfire up on a radeon 3850 HD I think.

Please healp cuz SC's like the best game ever


----------



## flyworld3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have XP and I don't need a compatibility. Manually change the resolution, since these old games don't support high res like your card. It happened to me on my 8800GTX and I'm having a blast.


----------



## Dreathor (Aug 22, 2008)

I confirm the problem being xfire, i have the GT graphics card, updated my drivers and nothing... then I closed xfire and the problem dissapears like mud. Close all your VOIP programs...
I had the EXACT same problem as you until I did this


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

so this is solved?


----------



## Dreathor (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah i would say the situation is solved if i were you... I can mimmick the problem by starting xfire and it happens again, stop xfire and the problem goes away... it sounds to me like the exact problem the OP had, and closing a voip problem is no biggie


----------

